

Ask HN: Best Tool for Sharing Developer Notes, Processes, etc - skenflow

We are a small startup that has added 3 developers in the past 6 months.  Life is still good.  Developers have a lot of autonomy, and we are still sharing most of views, thoughts, processes by email, IM, phone or in-person.  However, the transitory nature of those communication channels is beginning to cause a problem.<p>What tools are startups using to share persistent information between developers?<p>We have tried using basecamp but everything gets buried in messages.  The important stuff does seem to bubble up to the surface.<p>We tried dropbox and google docs but there is no separation between personal and startup.  Plus its a mess.<p>We thought about standing up a wiki but I'm not very enthusiastic.  It seems like creating technical documentation.<p>The best option I have found is crowdbase but I thought I should search HN to see if it has been discussed previously.  I couldn't find anything which has triggered me to ask, what are other startups doing?
======
devonbarrett
I like teambox <http://teambox.com/>

It gives you the formality of setting tasks and road-mapping a project.

And then for when you quickly want to throw ideas around there is a group IM
which is quite neat.

Plus it will be free for the three of you.

------
miga
As soon as you try to make communication permanent it seems to become
documentation. Even if just for yourself. Best developers make it read like a
book, so you may just ask them to be brief and make wiki consistent.

------
epikur
Have you looked at Redmine? It includes a wiki, as well as 'projects', issue
tracking, and email notifications for stuff.

<http://www.redmine.org/>

------
harikrishnan83
Have you tried Asana? <http://asana.com/>

------
orangethirty
I use trello. Works fine.

~~~
lauken
Interesting suggestion. I've never thought of trello as an platform for
sharing but more as a task manager.

Thanks, I'll take a look at it.

